# What is "Essential Habitation Equipment"



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

According to Swift, the essential habitation equipment in this van weighs 19 KG. 

What exactly is, in law, essential habitation equipment?

Cooker? Fridge? Toilet? Bed?

Does anyone know?

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

A bucket, and a wad of cut up newspaper on a string. 8O 

Sorry Russell, not being much help, am I?

Jock.

P.S. When I get time I will send you a PM with a link to a different subject, (totally unrelated).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Equipment*

Hi Jock

Well yes and no - your post is useful.

In my view, the cooker, loo, bed and so on are essential. Equally, a bucket could do the same job!

Some manufacturers quote the equipment to weigh 57kg, yet their motorhomes have a very comparable spec!

I suppose what is essential for one, may not be essential for another.

Oscar for example is quite happy with a bush, a drinking bowl and that's about it! LOL

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

The Caravan club defines it as

"Essential Habitation Equipment - Those items and fluids required for the safe and proper functioning of the equipment for habitation as defined by the manufacturer of the caravan or motor caravan. This includes items such as the leisure battery and gas cylinders, plus water contained in the water heater etc."

Quite clearly, this cannot be the whole story, since 14Kg (eg for my Sundance) cannot cover all these items.

The key phrase is "as defined by the manufacturer".

My research (brief as it was) indicates that:

a)they all define it differently.
b)they keep it secret!!

Rick

PS - just spotted Swift's definition in my handbook.

"Items and fluids required for safe and proper functioning of the habitation equipment"

In my case, I guess this would be the gas, and water in my water heater - 2 x 7Kg plus 10Kg water. So, according to Swift, it looks like they think 7+7+10=14!! Unless they think that 3.9Kg of gas is "essential", and that carrying two cylinders is a luxury?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> According to Swift, the essential habitation equipment in this van weighs 19 KG.
> What exactly is, in law, essential habitation equipment?
> Cooker? Fridge? Toilet? Bed?
> ...


........a wife! 

(hope she reads this. MEGA brownie points!)


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

A Wife
(Wife are a wonderful thing, a hive of Knowledge and always right, don't we men know it! )   



Roy
YET more brownie points


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Brownie points, eh?

Okay, It's always me that empties the "bucket" for the wife. :? 

Does that count towards brownie points?  

Jock.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

19kg?! Thats about the weight of my left foot methinks. The dog weighs more than that! 8O


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Zaskar - as soon as I read the title I thought wife lol. 

I have seen a definition somewhere of what turns a truck into a motorhome for insurance/tax purposes, I think its a sink, cooker and bed but I would not swear to it. I wonder if thats what they are refering to


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Habitation equipment*

Hi Stew

Yes, I think you are on to it there! I can remember when I looked at importing and VOSA etc etc.

Vosa said the did not need to inspect motorhomes providing the vehicle classed as a motorhome had certain things inside.

I can't find the link now but certainly a cooker rings a bell!

Russell


----------

